# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ

## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ:
Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 109 Επισκέπτες, 7 Μέλη και 0 Αόρατα μέλη οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 100 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;

----------


## raphsssodos

μανία καταδίωξης έχεις;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ; ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ

----------


## raphsssodos

καλά μπλα μπλα. οι επισκέπτες χρησιμεύουν στην επισκεψιμότητα και στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ λιγότεροι από 109. οι διαγνώσεις μου κοστίζουν 50 ευρώ τα 50 λεπτά αδερφέ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΟΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ.

50 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΝΩ. ΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ;

----------


## raphsssodos

ναι. για την τσίχλα που θα σου αγοράσω. καλλίτερα να μασάς, παρά να μιλάς. αν οι υπεύθυνοι δεν νοιάζονταν δεν θα υπήρχε το φόρουμ αυτό. άμα δεν γουστάρεις σάλτα σε ένα φόρουμ κλειστό χωρίς επισκέπτες και με συνδρομή. ο διάλογος τελείωσε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕΤΑ ΕΓΩ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ. 
ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ. ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ 50 ΕΥΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ. ΑΓΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ. ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ

----------


## raphsssodos

έλα να με ειρωνευτείς πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο πατατόφλουδα. όσο για τα πενήντα ευρώ να τα βάλεις στον κώλο σου. βάλε βάλε θα χεστείς στο τάληρο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΡΟΜΑΞΑ ΤΩΡΑ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΕΝΟΣ ADMINISTRATOR ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ

----------


## raphsssodos

τρόμαξες; κλείσε την οθόνη και πες μου που θέλεις να βρεθούμε φλωράκο. 

έντιτ:σε μισή ώρα στην καμάρα. έλα να μου μιλήσεις έτσι.

----------


## raphsssodos

τελείωσε η μαγκιά σου φλούφλη;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΡΕΜΩ. ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΡΕΙΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> τρόμαξες; κλείσε την οθόνη και πες μου που θέλεις να βρεθούμε φλωράκο. 
> 
> έντιτ:σε μισή ώρα στην καμάρα. έλα να μου μιλήσεις έτσι.


Δεν το κόβετε γιατί έχουμε πιο σοβαρά θέματα ν ασχοληθούμε;

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΡΕΜΩ. ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΡΕΙΣ


γκουντ φορ γιου. τέλος.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν το κόβετε γιατί έχουμε πιο σοβαρά θέματα ν ασχοληθούμε;


μη φυτρώνεις εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουνε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΣΥ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ Ή ΑΚΟΜΑ;

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Είμαστε που ειμαστε εκτός θέματος ,
> Ασ κάνω εγώ μερικές ερωτήσεις και αν θέλει κανείς απαντάει.
> 1) Υπάρχει μόνο σωματική βία?
> 2) Η λεκτική βία είναι \"μικρότερη\" της σωματικής?
> 3) Σε ένα καυγά υπάρχει νικητής και νικημένος? Ας ληφθεί υπόψιν πως ενας τύπος καυγά είναι και ο πόλεμος
> 4) Όταν μειώνουμε (λεκτικά) κάποιον η δική μας αξία μεγαλώνει?
> 5) Είναι καλίτερο το να ανταποδώσεις ή το να συγχωρέσεις?
> 6) Το να μην ανταποδώσεις είναι δειλία?
> ...


justme να απαντήσω στο 4..φυσικά και δεν μεγαλώνει η δική μας αξία.Ισα ίσα μειώνεται κι όλας νομίζω,γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουμε άλλους τρόπους να αποδείξουμε την αξία μας και βρίσκουμε σαν μοναδικό τρόπο το να υποβαθμίσουμε τον άλλο για να φανούμε εμείς καλύτεροι.Οταν πραγματικά πιστεύουμε ότι αξίζουμε και έχουμε αυτοπεποίθηση τότε δεν έχουμε την ανάγκη να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## justme

Και για αρχή εγώ
1) Οχι
2) Ο
3) Ο
4) Ο
5) Καλίτερο το β. Εφικτό εξαρτάται
6) Ο. Μάλλον είναι λογική
7) Ο

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

JUSTME ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ. ΕΧΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ;

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ. ΒΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΙ.


Διαβάζω όλα τα μηνύματα του φόρουμ.Δεν ψάχνω τα δικά σου.
Και αν ήθελα να σου την πω με τόσα που γράφεις θα είχα πολλά να σου απαντήσω αλλά το θεωρώ τελείως χάσιμο χρόνου και δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να το κάνω.
Το συγκεκριμένο όμως παραήταν χοντρό.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΣΥ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΣΟΥ Ή ΑΚΟΜΑ;


σε λυπάμαι ξέρεις γιατί; γιατί εκεί έξω είσαι ένας φλώρος και μισός. εδώ περνιέσαι σπουδαίος χλευάζοντάς με. keep walking. εδώ μέσα είσαι ασφαλής. έξω αν μιλήσεις έτσι όχι σε μένα για να μην αρχίσεις πάλι να λες ότι σε απειλώ και σαχλαμάρες στον οποιονδήποτε θα σε κάνουν τόπι στο ξύλο και μετά θα ρωτάς γιατί.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Είμαστε που ειμαστε εκτός θέματος ,
> Ασ κάνω εγώ μερικές ερωτήσεις και αν θέλει κανείς απαντάει.
> 1) Υπάρχει μόνο σωματική βία?
> 2) Η λεκτική βία είναι \"μικρότερη\" της σωματικής?
> 3) Σε ένα καυγά υπάρχει νικητής και νικημένος? Ας ληφθεί υπόψιν πως ενας τύπος καυγά είναι και ο πόλεμος
> 4) Όταν μειώνουμε (λεκτικά) κάποιον η δική μας αξία μεγαλώνει?
> 5) Είναι καλίτερο το να ανταποδώσεις ή το να συγχωρέσεις?
> 6) Το να μην ανταποδώσεις είναι δειλία?
> ...


μ αρεσαν οι ερωτησεις σου....

μονο που αν δεν σε πειραζει θα απαντησω χωρις νουμερακια (μου θυμιζει σχολες κ τετοια)....

φυσικα κ δεν υπαρχει μονο σωματικη βια...θεωρω πώς η ψυχολογικη, η λεκτικη βια ειναι βια επισης.Εξισου ασχημη κ ψυχοφθόρα.

Τώρα για τον καυγα που αναφερεις ποτε δεν το ειδα ως ειδος μαχης με νικητη κ ηττημενο.Απο τη στιγμη που εμπλεκονται 2, φθορες υπάρχουν κ για τους 2. Τί παει να πει νικητης ενος καβγά? Γιατι καβγαδίζω?Για να υπερισχύσω? Γιατί θύμωσα? Πώς θύμωσα?Με τί?Ειναι μια σειρα ζητηματων που προκύπτουν....

Αν μειωσω καποιον λεκτικα, τις περισσοτερες φορες νομιζω πως το κανω για υπερισχύσω εγω κ να καλύψω δικά μου κενα.Να νιωσω εγω καλύτερα. Άλλωστε κανεις δεν εχει τη δύναμη να μειωσει τον άλλο στην ουσια.Ο μονος που μπορει να το κανει ειναι ο καθενας τον εαυτο του. 

Το να ανταποδίδω βια λεκτικη ειναι επισης βια.Προσωπικα δεν το προτιμω-αν κ το χω κανει. Δεν βοηθα σε τίποτα.Ειναι ξοδεμα ενεργειας,αποπροσανατολισ ος απο το τί θελω να κανω...Αν με πνιγει κάτι, με θυμωνει μπορώ να το πω χωρις να μειωσω αυτον που τον αφορα.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> JUSTME ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ. ΕΧΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ;


Αν δεν παίξεις, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ κερδίζεις.

----------


## must...live...

Όσο κι αν το συγκεκριμένο thread φαίνεται άσχετο με την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, προκαλεί απίστευτο γέλιο και κάνει όντως καλό στους πεσμένους. Ραψωδέ να είσαι καλά ρε παλίκαρε όπου κι αν είσαι. Κι εσύ MANTHES. Βοηθάς κι εσύ με τον τρόπο σου  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ δεν θα σου κάνω το παράλογο, λογικό.
> Αν η γλώσσα της αλήθειας είναι να την λέμε στους άλλους χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, πάλι δικαίωμα σου είναι να το πιστεύεις.
> Απο κει και πέρα, επειδή είμαστε σε δημόσιο διάλογο φαντάζομαι ότι οι νοήμονες άνθρωποι έχουν βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά τους......
> ...



Η αλήθεια είναι πως προσπαθώ μάταια να προσεγγίσω το πνεύμα σου, αλλά απ\' ότι φαίνεται δεν τα καταφέρνω.

Την επόμενη φορά που θα θες να τσακωθείς μόνο για να βγάλεις τα νεύρα και τα απωθημένα σου, εύχομαι να μη τσιμπήσει κανένας όπως τσιμπήσαμε εκείς....

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by must...live..._
> Όσο κι αν το συγκεκριμένο thread φαίνεται άσχετο με την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, προκαλεί απίστευτο γέλιο και κάνει όντως καλό στους πεσμένους. Ραψωδέ να είσαι καλά ρε παλίκαρε όπου κι αν είσαι. Κι εσύ MANTHES. Βοηθάς κι εσύ με τον τρόπο σου


Το πλέον ορθό ποστ εδώ μέσα. (και έχω διαβάσει και το τι γράφω εγώ)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΡΑΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΩΔΕ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ; ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΟΥΣΑ ΕΞΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ. ΕΞΩ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΩ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ 1 ΛΕΠΤΟ. ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΣΑΙ

ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. ΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ

Υ.Γ. ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΥΕΣ; ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ EMAIL

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by must...live..._
> Όσο κι αν το συγκεκριμένο thread φαίνεται άσχετο με την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, προκαλεί απίστευτο γέλιο και κάνει όντως καλό στους πεσμένους. Ραψωδέ να είσαι καλά ρε παλίκαρε όπου κι αν είσαι. Κι εσύ MANTHES. Βοηθάς κι εσύ με τον τρόπο σου


καλά αν δεν είχα λυθεί στα γέλια με αυτά που ακούω, θα συνέχιζα να γράφω πιστεύεις; μπα, θα έβλεπα καμμιά κωμωδία αλλιώς.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΡΑΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΨΩΔΕ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ; ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ


μπροστά στο δικό σου το πρόβλημα είναι παρανυχίδα παλληκάρι μου :Big Grin:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ; ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ

----------


## justme

ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ανευς ουσίας και περιεχομένου.

Η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι η πιό ωραία (η λέξη αυτή έχει πολλές έννοιες και τις συμπεριλαμβάνω όλες) πόλη της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδος. Και οι Θεσσαλονικιές αντιστοίχως. (Για τους Θεσσαλονικείς ας γράψει καμμια γυναίκα.)

EDIT: Εχω αρχίσει να γράφω ότι να\'ναι (Αυτό στη δημοτική είναι σωστό?) αλλά όλο και κάποιος θα βρει να πεί ότι και αυτό κολλαει στο τόπικ αυτό

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Την επόμενη φορά που θα θες να τσακωθείς μόνο για να βγάλεις τα νεύρα και τα απωθημένα σου, εύχομαι να μη τσιμπήσει κανένας όπως τσιμπήσαμε εκείς....


μετά την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται. άκου και κάτι από κάποιον με χαμηλή νοημοσύνη όπως εγώ που ξέρεις μπορεί να μάθεις κάτι. θα ήταν και τιμή μου εξ άλλου! :Big Grin:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ; ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙΑ



στα νήπια είμαι ακόμα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ


Κι όμως από ότι βλέπω αυτό κάνεις όλη μέρα.Δεν ξεκολλάς από το φόρουμ και καθόλου.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by justme_
> ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ανευς ουσίας και περιεχομένου.
> 
> Η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι η πιό ωραία (η λέξη αυτή έχει πολλές έννοιες και τις συμπεριλαμβάνω όλες) πόλη της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδος. Και οι Θεσσαλονικιές αντιστοίχως. (Για τους Θεσσαλονικείς ας γράψει καμμια γυναίκα.)


νύφη του θερμαϊκού δεν την λένε έτσι στον αέρα. όταν πραγματικά τη γυρίσεις και δεν αναλωθείς στα εμπορικά κομμάτια της πόλης τότε δεν την αλλάζεις με καμμία.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΣΕΝΑ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ. ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΑΞΙΑ

----------


## Dalia

justme από Θεσσαλονίκη είσαι?

----------


## Kleiw

Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαμε τον καυγά susperia - manthes και σα να μου φαίνεται οτι τωρα νιώθουν φιλαράκια . Υπήρχε μπορώ να πω μια επικοινωνία ως προς το λόγο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) . Και τώρα φαίνεται ο raphsssodos με τον manthes να μιλάνε την ίδια γλώσσα . Εχει γούστο να μονιάσουν στο τέλος ......... Με την ευχή μου παιδιά ! (συγνώμη που διακόπτω την επικοινωνία σας , συνεχίστε ....... )

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΣΕΝΑ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ. ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ. ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΑΞΙΑ



Ωχ...να δω τι άλλο θα ακούσω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Dalia....
Και γω είμαι μέσα όλη μέρα γιατί δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή...αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα....

----------


## raphsssodos

@Kleiw εγώ του είπα να πάμε για μπύρες, εκείνος λέει ότι τον απειλώ. οκ. απόψεις είναι αυτές. :Big Grin:

----------


## justme

Μετά τον must ... live (προσωπικό) βραβείο Νο2 καλίτερου πόστ στην kleiw.
@Dalia, όχι. Αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την άποψή μου.

----------


## Kleiw

Γιατί άρεγε να συμβαίνει αυτό ?????

Και στο σχολείο έχω 2 πιτσιρίκια που συνεχώς μαλώνουν και δεν ξεκολλά το ένα απο το άλλο . (ασχετα αν βρίζονται και χτυπιούνται)

----------


## raphsssodos

@justme είσαι ο τηλεπαρουσιαστής;:P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

NTAΛΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΣΕΙΡΕΣ. ΑΣΕ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Sofia

ειμαι απο τη Θεσσαλονικη

εχω βαρεθει να ακουω τα εξης: η Θεσσαλονικη ειναι η ωραιοτερη πολη της Ελλαδας,ειναι η πιο ερωτικη πολη, εχει τις πιο ομορφες γυναικες, εχει το πιο δύσκολο κοινο.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!

νομιζω οτι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που το ακουω υποτιμουν τη νοημοσύνη μου.

----------


## must...live...

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Γιατί άρεγε να συμβαίνει αυτό ?????
> 
> Και στο σχολείο έχω 2 πιτσιρίκια που συνεχώς μαλώνουν και δεν ξεκολλά το ένα απο το άλλο . (ασχετα αν βρίζονται και χτυπιούνται)


Προφανώς γιατί χρειαζόμαστε και κάποιον για να εκτονωνόμαστε... Δε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε με όλους το ίδιο καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Dalia....
> Και γω είμαι μέσα όλη μέρα γιατί δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή...αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα....


Ναι μόνο που αυτός έγραψε ότι δεν ασχολείται με \"προβληματικά\" άτομα.Και εδώ μέσα οι περισσότεροι έχουμε προβλήματα ψυχολογικά.Γι\'αυτό το είπα.

----------


## justme

Δεκτό Sofia.
Ανασκευάζω συμπληρώνοντας στο πόστ μου \"......... σε σχέση με τις πόλεις και τις γυναίκες σε αυτές που γνώρισα εγώ\"

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ειμαι απο τη Θεσσαλονικη
> 
> εχω βαρεθει να ακουω τα εξης: η Θεσσαλονικη ειναι η ωραιοτερη πολη της Ελλαδας,ειναι η πιο ερωτικη πολη, εχει τις πιο ομορφες γυναικες, εχει το πιο δύσκολο κοινο.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!
> 
> νομιζω οτι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που το ακουω υποτιμουν τη νοημοσύνη μου.


εξαρτάται από το πως τη ζεις την πόλη. και εξ υπακούεται, ότι αυτά που αρέσουν στον άλφα, δεν θα αρέσουν και στον βήτα ντε και καλά. γούστα είναι αυτά.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ειμαι απο τη Θεσσαλονικη
> 
> εχω βαρεθει να ακουω τα εξης: η Θεσσαλονικη ειναι η ωραιοτερη πολη της Ελλαδας,ειναι η πιο ερωτικη πολη, εχει τις πιο ομορφες γυναικες, εχει το πιο δύσκολο κοινο.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!
> 
> νομιζω οτι ΚΑΘΕ φορα που το ακουω υποτιμουν τη νοημοσύνη μου.


Ναι,είναι λίγο αστείο.Κυρίως το τελευταίο,ότι έχει το πιο δύσκολο κοινό.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> Γιατί άρεγε να συμβαίνει αυτό ?????
> 
> Και στο σχολείο έχω 2 πιτσιρίκια που συνεχώς μαλώνουν και δεν ξεκολλά το ένα απο το άλλο . (ασχετα αν βρίζονται και χτυπιούνται)


από εκεί βγήκε το μαζί δεν κάνουμε και χώρια δεν μπορούμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ; 

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ. ΠΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΙΤΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΕΤΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ. ΑΝΤΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΙΚΟΛΟΥΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> @justme είσαι ο τηλεπαρουσιαστής;:P


Εχω ήδη γράψει ότι βρίσκομαι πλέον στη φάση \"γράφω ότι νά\'ναι\" (τώρα έβαλα και τόνο). Οπότε παρακαλείστε όπως αγνοείτε τα γραφόμενά μου ως μη έχοντα καμία σχέση με το θέμα.
Θα διαγραφεί που θα διαγραφεί το θέμα (λέω εγώ τώρα) ας γράψω και εγώ το μακρύ και το κοντό μου. Ευκαιρία είναι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Dalia....
> Και γω είμαι μέσα όλη μέρα γιατί δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή...αυτό δεν σημαίνει τίποτα....
> 
> ...



Dalia...
Πιστεύω ότι ο MANTHES δεν πιστεύει τίποτα απ\' όσα λέει-όταν λέει χοντράδες εννοώ-απλά αυτή είναι η άμυνα του.
Δε τον επικροτώ, αλλά όσο καιρό είμαι εδώ, βλέπω ότι πολύς κόσμος του την πέφτει χωρίς να φταίει....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ



τελικα μερικα ατομα δεν καταλαβαινετε με τιποτα,
οντως μονο με κλειδωμα του τοπικ ξεμπερδευει κανεις....

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by justme_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> @justme είσαι ο τηλεπαρουσιαστής;:P
> 
> 
> ...


θα διαγραφεί τέτοιο σοβαρό θέμα; :Frown:

----------


## justme

Το θέμα θα μπορούσε να είχε τύχει πιό σοβαρών απαντήσεων από αυτές που έχουμε δώσει ΟΛΟΙ.
(είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να γράψω)

----------


## raphsssodos

το γέλιο της αρκούδας...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ. 
ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ. ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ

Υ.Γ. ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΕΘΛΕΙΑ;

----------


## NikosD.

Μπορώ να καυγαδίσω,
μπορώ να ανεχτώ καυγάδες,
δεν μπορώ ομως manthes να ανεχτώ μηνύματα σαν και το παρακάτω που έστειλες




> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ. ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ή ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ; *ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ*


Θεωρώ ντροπή - και απευθύνομαι προς όλους τώρα- να τρέχουν θέματα σαν αυτό για την alien που έφυγε και εμείς να μην μπορούμε να βγούμε ούτε μία μέρα από τον μικρόκοσμο μας.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ. 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ. ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΕΘΛΕΙΑ;



εχεις προβλημα,
μην την ψαχνεις.

Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν το ξερεις.....
(αρκετοι εδω μεσα που εχουν, απλως το ξερουν)

 :Cool:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Θεωρώ ντροπή - και απευθύνομαι προς όλους τώρα- να τρέχουν θέματα σαν αυτό για την alien που έφυγε και εμείς να μην μπορούμε να βγούμε ούτε μία μέρα από τον μικρόκοσμο μας.


δων, η ζωή συνεχίζεται όσο γαμημένα ωμό και αν είναι αυτό. ποιος είπε πως η ζωή είναι ανθρώπινη; ε, ποιος;

----------


## justme

Edit:



> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Μπορώ να καυγαδίσω,
> μπορώ να ανεχτώ καυγάδες,
> όμως ο ψυχισμός μου δε 
> 
> δεν μπορώ ομως manthes να ανεχτώ μηνύματα σαν και το παρακάτω που έστειλες
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εδώ σταματάω να γράφω σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Θεωρώ ντροπή - και απευθύνομαι προς όλους τώρα- να τρέχουν θέματα σαν αυτό για την alien που έφυγε και εμείς να μην μπορούμε να βγούμε ούτε μία μέρα από τον μικρόκοσμο μας.
> 
> 
> δων, η ζωή συνεχίζεται όσο γαμημένα ωμό και αν είναι αυτό. ποιος είπε πως η ζωή είναι ανθρώπινη; ε, ποιος;



οποτε ας την γαμησουμε και εμεις λιγο παραπανω ε?

:P

ξουτ
(γενικως και οχι ειδικως)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΡΕ ΚΡΙΝΙΩ ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΦΥΛΟΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ. ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚ; ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΙΜΩΡΟΥΝ. ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΑΣ. ΧΩΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΡΥΠΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ 2-3

ΝΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΡΗΜΑΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΝ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ; ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΥΛΟΥΣΕ ΤΡΑΜΠΟΥΚΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕ;

----------


## raphsssodos

καλά κάστανα.

----------


## NikosD.

manthes,
συνηθίζω να κάνω υπομονή με την ελπίδα οτι τα πράγματα θα καταλαγιάσουν και θα πρυτανέψει η λογική και χωρίς να χρειαστεί καμία δική μου παρέμβαση.
Το οτι απάντησα στην όγδοη/ένατη σελίδα είναι τυχαίο και δεν στοχεύει σε σένα. 
Αυτο που σε αφορούσε, στο έγραψα λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΥΤΑΝΕΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ. 1-2 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΦΑΣΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙΣ

ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΟ

----------


## susperia

τελικα οσοι πιστευαν οτι ο 3ος παγκοσμιος πολεμος δε θα γινει με οπλα αλλα με ηλεκτρονικα μεσα, ειχαν δικιο....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> τελικα οσοι πιστευαν οτι ο 3ος παγκοσμιος πολεμος δε θα γινει με οπλα αλλα με ηλεκτρονικα μεσα, ειχαν δικιο....


ΣΗΦΗ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ;  :Cool:

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ. 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ. ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ
> 
> Υ.Γ. ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΝΕΘΛΕΙΑ;


[/quote]

νέοι αν μπω στις τουαλέτες και τα δω όλα ******* θα γίνει μαλακία και δεν το θέλω!
αχ!όμορφο πράμα το μεγάλο πεύκο! :Big Grin:

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ:
> Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 109 Επισκέπτες, 7 Μέλη και 0 Αόρατα μέλη οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 100 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;


Θα γράψω τελικά ξανά για να πώ την γνώμη μου αυτή τη φορά για το ΘΕΜΑ.

ΟΧΙ λοιπόν διαφωνώ με την άποψη αυτή. Αυτό το φόρουμ είναι το μοναδικό που ξέρω εγώ και ίσως από τα λίγα γενικώς στα οποία αυτά που γράφονται έχουν το νόημα να διαβαστούν ΚΑΙ από όσους έχουν την ανάγκη κάποια άλλη στιγμή να τα διαβάσουν και ας μην είναι μέλη. (πέρα από τους εν την στιγμή της γραφής παρόντες μέλη ή μη).

Καλίτερα λοιπόν εμείς τώρα, άλλοι πριν και μετά από εμάς να γράφουν με περισσότερη σκέψη αυτά που θέλουν να γράψουν εχοντας υπόψιν πως αυτά μένουν ΚΑΙ για να βοηθηθεί ό όποιος άλλος.

Οχι δε με ενοχλεί να γράφω την άποψη μου, την συμπαράστασή μου και την ίδια μου την ψυχή και ας την διαβάζουν 1000. Δεν κάνω τίποτα κακό. Προσπαθώ να δώσω και να πάρω βοήθεια. 

Δεν θέλει κάποιος να έχει αντίκτυπο στην προσωπική του ζωή? Δεν δίνει κανένα προσωπικό στοιχείο του (ούτε καν κατά την εγγραφή του), ούτε ανακοινώνει κανένα λογαριασμό mail του. ΚΑι τελείωσε εκεί η οποια πιθανότητα να τον ενοχλήσει κανείς πέρα από το φόρουμ

Και είτε είναι 1000 είτε 100 είτε 10 έστω και 1 να είναι και να βοηθιέται στο ελάχιστο από κάτι που έχει γραφτεί εδώ μέσα από εμένα εγώ όχι απλως δε νιώθω άσχημα αλλά αντιθέτως νιώθω υπέροχα να το γνωρίζω αυτό το γεγονός (ότι ΚΑΙ κάποιος άλλος βοηθιέται)

Και ακόμα και όταν κάνω ψιλοκουβεντούλα ε ακόμα και τότε σκεπτόμενος ότι μπορεί και κάποις που δεν εχει βρεί το κουράγιο ή τη δύναμη ή ότι άλλο για να γράψει έχω πάντα στο μυαλό μου ότι με την ψιλοκουβεντούλα μπορεί και αυτός να έρθει και να πεί ένα γειά έστω. Λίγο δεν βρίσκω ούτε αυτό το (Υ)γεια. 

Παραέγραψα??. Oh well.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ; ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ. ΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ; ΕΝΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ

ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΘΜΟ. ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΧ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΣΕΝΤΖΕΡ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΘΩ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ Ή ΤΗΝ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ. 
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ

----------


## justme

Μίλα με όποιον θές. Σε εμένα mail είναι αδύνατο να στείλεις. Δεν το ξέρει κανένας (άκυρο μόνο ένα μέλος). Και ότι και αν πεις για μένα θα πείς για τον justme. Την πραγματική μου ταυτότητα πάλι με όποιον και αν μιλήσεις δεν θα τη μάθεις. Δεν την έχω δώσει σε κανένα. Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση ΑΝ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΩ κάποιος να μάθει προσωπικά μου στοιχεία. Είναι πολύ απλό και πραγματικό.
Εν εσύ τα έδωσες και το μετάνιωσες άλλο θέμα. 
Πάντως και να κλειδωθεί το φόρουμ είτε στους θεατές είτε κάτι να γίνει με την διαδικασία νέων μελών παλι αυτά που λεω θα ισχύουν.

Σωστά?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ. ΜΙΛΑΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ. ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ

----------


## justme

Η πρώτη παράγραφος τώρα.
Με αυτό που έγραψες (δηλαδή οι επισκέπτες να μη μπορούν να δουν τα γραφόμενα στα φόρα) πως κάποιος θα δει αν αυτός ο χώρος έχει ενδιαφέρον?
Μόνο από τα θέματα?
Δε νομίζω. 

Και ακόμα ακόμα αν θές το λες και μόνο σου. Όποις (διαβάζοντάς τα γραφόμενα) δείξει ενδιαφέρον θα κάνει λογαριασμό και θα γράψει και εκείνος. Όποιος τα δει και έχει όρεξη για χαβαλέ δεν θα μπει στην διαδικασία της εγγραφής και του χαβαλέ.

----------


## Dalia

Ok..δηλαδή θέλεις να πεις ότι έχει συμβεί για μένα αυτό που λες?Αυτό εννοείς?
Ή το λες κι αυτό έτσι για να έχουμε κάτι να συζητάμε???

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΩΝ. ΠΧ ΤΑ 3-4 ΠΡΩΤΑ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΘΕ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ. 

ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ. ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ. ΕΝΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΣΕΝΤΖΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by justme_
> Μίλα με όποιον θές. Σε εμένα mail είναι αδύνατο να στείλεις. Δεν το ξέρει κανένας (άκυρο μόνο ένα μέλος). Και ότι και αν πεις για μένα θα πείς για τον justme. Την πραγματική μου ταυτότητα πάλι με όποιον και αν μιλήσεις δεν θα τη μάθεις. Δεν την έχω δώσει σε κανένα. Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση ΑΝ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΩ κάποιος να μάθει προσωπικά μου στοιχεία. Είναι πολύ απλό και πραγματικό.
> Εν εσύ τα έδωσες και το μετάνιωσες άλλο θέμα. 
> Πάντως και να κλειδωθεί το φόρουμ είτε στους θεατές είτε κάτι να γίνει με την διαδικασία νέων μελών παλι αυτά που λεω θα ισχύουν.
> 
> Σωστά?





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ. ΜΙΛΑΩ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ. ΕΣΕΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ


Με τα παραπάνω λέω πως είτε οι επισκέπτες βλεπουν τα γραφομενα είτε όχι αν κάποιος θέλει χαβαλέ , όταν θα γίνει μέλος θα μπορεί να το κάνει.

Επίσης λέω πως μόνο όταν κάποιο μέλος δίνει προσωπικά του στοιχεία μπορεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος να τα μάθει (είτε άμεσα είτε από τρίτους). Αν δε τα δώσει πουθενά τότε κανένας δεν μπορεί να τον ενοχλήσει.

Δηλαδή το πιθανό αρνητικό της \"διάχυσης\" προσωπικών στοιχείων διορθώνεται με το να μη δίνει κάποιος αυτά τ απροσωπικά στοιχεία, ΟΧΙ με το να κλειδωθούν τα γραφόμενα από τους επισκέπτες.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΨΩ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ. ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΕΙ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΒΡΕ JUSTME ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗΣ. 

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΣΕΝΤΖΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ


Αν εξαιρέσουμε την περίπτωση να ενδιαφερόταν για σένα !!!!!! τότε ότι και να του είπες εσύ μπορούσε και να το διαπιστώσει από τα γραφούμενα. Και πάλι όμως αφορούσαν nicknames και όχι πραγματικά πρόσωπα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΞΕΡΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟ 6 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ; ΜΕ ΕΣΚΑΣΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΒΡΕ JUSTME ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗΣ. 
> 
> ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΜΕΛΩΝ


Το έχω πιάσει τι λές. Αλλά στην πιθανοτητα αυτή (του ότι δύσκολα θα μπεί κάποιος για χαβαλέ) θυσιάζεις όλα τα θετικά που έγραψα στην αρχική (ο θεός να την κάνει αρχική μετά 9 σελίδες) απάντηση μου???

Όσο για το β, ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τον ευατό του. (γιαυτό σου έγραψα εγώ ότι για μένα είναι αδύνατο να ξέρεις οτιδήποτε πραγματικό. Δεν εννοούσα τίποτα άλλο)

ΥΓ (δεν έχω σκοπό να πείσω κανένα. Ηταν μία πρότασή σου και είπα να γράψω την άποψή μου και εγώ και την επεξηγώ περισσότερο)

----------


## Θεοφανία

just me δεν πιάνετε καμιά πιο ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση γιατί κοντεύω να κοιμηθώ?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΣΚΑΣΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΩΡΑ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ, ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΩΝ. ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 5 ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ. ΧΟΧΟΧΟ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> just me δεν πιάνετε καμιά πιο ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση γιατί κοντεύω να κοιμηθώ?


ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ Η ΩΡΑ ΜΑΥΡΟΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τέτοια μου λες....και μετά?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΕΤΑ...;

----------


## Kleiw

Αν και *δεν* υποστηρίζω την πρόταση του Manthes για υποχρεωτική εγγραφή , εχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση :

Εκτός απo τα προσωπικά στοιχεία : όνομα , τηλ. , διεύθυνση κ.λ.π. , ο καθένας μας φωτογραφίζει τον εαυτό του εδώ μέσα , έχοντας ξεδιπλώσει συναισθήματα , βιώματα , εμπειρίες , προσωπικές καταστάσεις ......... ακόμα και ο τρόπος που εκφράζονται κάποιοι είναι χαρακτηριστικός .

Αν λοιπόν γνωστοί μου διαβάσουνε τα post μου , πιστεύω οτι θα με αναγνωρίσουν .
(τουλάχιστον εμένα που είμαι και posting freak :P)

Και το site εχει μεγάλη επισκεψιμότητα ............. οπότε είναι ενα πιθανό σενάριο .

Θα μου πεις τι έχεις να κρύψεις ? Τίποτα ! Αλλα απο την άλλη , κάποια πράγματα είναι τόσο προσωπικά που ......... δεν θέλεις να τα διαβάζει ο κάθε γνωστός !!!

Δεν πιστεύω λοιπον στην απόλυτη ανωνυμία μας στο φόρουμ . Είναι όμως ενα ρίσκο , που εμείς διαλέγουμε αν θα το πάρουμε . Προφανώς εγώ έχω πάρει την απόφαση μου (που μπορεί και να αλλάξει στο μέλλον) ............

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω λοιπον στην απόλυτη ανωνυμία μας στο φόρουμ . Είναι όμως ενα ρίσκο , που εμείς διαλέγουμε αν θα το πάρουμε . Προφανώς εγώ έχω πάρει την απόφαση μου (που μπορεί και να αλλάξει στο μέλλον) ............




προφανως και δεν υπαρχει απολυτη ανωνυμια στο ιντερνετ.
Αυτο ηταν και θα ειναι ενα γεγονος.
Νομιζω οτι για αυτο το λογο, υπαρχει κοσμος που δεν γραφει εδω (παρολο που θα ηθελε) και πολυ πιθανον να πηγαινει απευθειας σε γιατρο κυριως για να εχει την εχεμυθεια που επιζητει σε ενα τοσο σοβαρο του ζητημα.

Αλλα θα ελεγα να μην μπερδευουμε καποια πραγματα.
Τα φορουμ ειναι ζωντανοι ζωροι, ευκολα προσβασιμοι σε ολο τον πλανητη.
Το να ζητας την πληρη ανωνυμια σου (οπως αναφερει ο μανθες) απλα εισαι σε λαθος τοπο-χωρο.
Παρολα αυτα, πιστευω οτι αν θελει καποιος μπορει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του εφοσον το επιθυμει.
Πχ δεν διαρρεει προσωπικα στοιχεια σε κανενα με κανενα τροπο η δεν εμφανιζεται σε μητινκς κλπ κλπ.
Προσωπικα εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει η ανωνυμια.
Εχω εμφανιστει σε μητινκς, εχω δωσει το κινητο μου σε κοσμο, (και δεν εχω προβλημα να το δωσω και δημοσια) μιλαω με μυνηματα με κοσμο απο εδω μεσα και με καποιους εχουμε γινει και καλα φιλαρακια....
Αυτες ειναι οι δικες μου επιλογες.
Αλλος αν θελει να μεινει πιο ανωνυμος μπορει να μην κανει τιποτα απο τα παραπανω, περαν του να πει εχω ενα προβλημα ταδε και ταδε και τελος.
Αν ακομα και με αυτες τις προφυλαξεις θεωρει οτι εκτιθεται, τοτε νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να απευθυνθει σε ενα επαγγελματια ο οποιος εκτος των αλλων δεσμευεται να κρατησει την υποθεση του ασθενη του εντελως απορρητη.

Εγω που εχω γραψει πανω απο χιλια μυνηματα, εχω αρκετους γνωστους που αμα πεφτανε πανω σε αυτα (με οσες πληροφοριες εχω γραψει, ηλικια, σχολια κλπ κλπ) σιγουρα θα με αναγνωριζαν.
Προφανως εαν δεν ηθελα να γινει αυτο, θα επαιρνα καποια μετρα, οπως να μην δημοσιευα κανενα απολυτως τετοιο στοιχειο. 
Πολυ απλα μου ειναι αδιαφορο για αυτο γραφω οτι μου κατεβει και οποτε.


Τελος εχω την αποψη οτι ενα ανοικτο φορουμ δινει μια αλλη διασταση στα προβληματα μας και σε αυτο θα επιμεινω.
Καιρος ειναι καποιος που εχει ενα προβλημα να το εκθεσει παρα να το κραταει σαν επτασφραγιστο μυστικο λες και τον κυνηγαει καποιος.
Εχουμε την ταση να νιωθουμε οτι ολοι ψαχνονται με την παρτη μας, οτι ολοι προσπαθουν να μας βλαψουν και να μας μειωσουν.
Λιγοτερο σταρ τρεκ (και κατα το δοκουν ανοικτα φορουμς) θα μειωνε αυτη την αισθηση.....




Καλημερα,
 :Cool:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OTAN KAΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΤΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ;

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΩ, ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ. 

ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 140 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ 10 ΜΕΛΗ ONLINE

----------


## Helena

συμφωνω με τον κρινο με καλυψε
μανθες αν και δεν ειμαι απο θεσνικη αλλα αθηνα-για να μην νομιζεις οτι σε ξερω η οτιδηποτε αλλο- ειδα κατι που εγραψες και με στεναχωρησε πολυ :Frown: 
δεν ειμαστε σε θεση ουτε εσυ ουτε εγω ουτε κανεις να κρινουμε ποιος δικαιουται να ειναι υγιης η οχι ....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΙ.

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟΝΙΣΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ Ή ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ, ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ 3 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΟΥΣ. ΟΧΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 3 ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΥΑΔΕΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΛΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ

----------


## liberchild

Μανθές, και κάθε μανθές θηλυκός κι αρσενικός, η εμπόλεμη κατάσταση σε τι σε ωφελεί?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> OTAN KAΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΟΤΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ;
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΩ, ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ. 
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 140 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ 10 ΜΕΛΗ ONLINE



manthes,
η απαντηση μου ειτε αφορα εσενα ειτε τα υπολοιπα χιλια μελη του φορουμ ειναι η εξης:



Αν θες κατι να μεινει μυστικο, μην το πεις πουθενα.
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι συζητηση μεταξυ τυρου και αχλαδιου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> Εκτός απo τα προσωπικά στοιχεία : όνομα , τηλ. , διεύθυνση κ.λ.π. , ο καθένας μας φωτογραφίζει τον εαυτό του εδώ μέσα , έχοντας ξεδιπλώσει συναισθήματα , βιώματα , εμπειρίες , προσωπικές καταστάσεις ......... ακόμα και ο τρόπος που εκφράζονται κάποιοι είναι χαρακτηριστικός .
> 
> Αν λοιπόν γνωστοί μου διαβάσουνε τα post μου , πιστεύω οτι θα με αναγνωρίσουν .
> (τουλάχιστον εμένα που είμαι και posting freak :P)
> 
> Και το site εχει μεγάλη επισκεψιμότητα ............. οπότε είναι ενα πιθανό σενάριο .
> 
> ...



Kleiw...
Ακριβώς έτσι σκέφτομαι και γω. Εκτός του ότι οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι ξέρουν ότι μπαίνω εδώ, όλα αυτά που έχω γράψει είναι φως φανάρι για το ποια είμαι σε αυτούς που με γνωρίζουν.
Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, αλλά εγώ πραγματικά ούτε ντρέπομαι γι αυτά που νιώθω, ούτε βγάζω κάτι που δεν είμαι ώστε να εκτεθώ.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Εγω που εχω γραψει πανω απο χιλια μυνηματα, εχω αρκετους γνωστους που αμα πεφτανε πανω σε αυτα (με οσες πληροφοριες εχω γραψει, ηλικια, σχολια κλπ κλπ) σιγουρα θα με αναγνωριζαν.
> Προφανως εαν δεν ηθελα να γινει αυτο, θα επαιρνα καποια μετρα, οπως να μην δημοσιευα κανενα απολυτως τετοιο στοιχειο. 
> Πολυ απλα μου ειναι αδιαφορο για αυτο γραφω οτι μου κατεβει και οποτε.


Σίγουρα κι εγώ μέσα στα 1000 μηνύματα έχω γράψει αρκετά προσωπικά στοιχεία (ηλικία,περιοχή,γιατρούς κ.α.) που αν καθίσει κάποιος γνωστός μου και τα συνδυάσει μπορεί και να καταλάβει.Δεν με απασχόλησε ποτέ όμως αυτό.Βαρέθηκα να κρύβομαι στον έξω κόσμο τόσα χρόνια οπότε ίσως γι\'αυτό τώρα δεν με νοιάζει.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ. ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι, αλλά και τι να τα κάνει?
Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι που ξέρουν προσωπικά μας στοιχεία...

anyway...καλημέρα MANTHOY-ΛΗ

Σήμερα είναι μια καλύτερη μέρα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ

ΤΙ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ; ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ναι, αλλά και τι να τα κάνει?
> Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες άνθρωποι που ξέρουν προσωπικά μας στοιχεία...
> 
> anyway...καλημέρα MANTHOY-*ΛΗ*
> 
> Σήμερα είναι μια καλύτερη μέρα...


Λοοοοολ
Και γαλανομάτης ... και σχιστομάτης.... (δύο σε ένα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και πήγαινε πιο πέρα γιατί μου πιάνεις όλο τον καναπέ!!!!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme....το στοίχημα!!!!!1

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

JUSTME ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΡΕΩΝΟΥΝ. ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ:
> Μέλη Online - Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 109 Επισκέπτες, 7 Μέλη και 0 Αόρατα μέλη οι οποίοι κοιτάζουν το forum
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 100 ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ;



σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, όπου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δυσκολεύονται έστω και να γράψουν, γιατί πιστεύεις πώς θα έπρεπε να μη διαβάζεται από μη μέλη?έτσι κι αλλιώς μέλος γίνεσαι σε μισό.πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω.



υ.γ. τα κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.γιατί?

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ; ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ. ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ


Κι εγώ άσχετη είμαι όπως εσύ για εμένα....όπως και οι περισσότεροι για τους περισσότερους...Αυτό βρε σε πείραξε;;Το ότι δεν έχουν ψευδώνυμο;;;;

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΕΣΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ;

----------


## Dalia

Που χάθηκες βρε Κασσι?  :Smile:

----------


## Kassi

Οέο χάθηκα όντως.....Με φάγανε οι μπίζνες....Τι νέα εδώ στο φόρουμ;;Αυτοκτόνησε λένε η Alien?Τι συνέβαινε ακριβώς με το κοριτσάκι;;έδειχνε να έχει προβλήματα..Αν ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω μου λες....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ Τ\'ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΝΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ. ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΡΙΑ

----------


## Dalia

Κασσι ναι δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.Δεν ξέρω όμως περισσότερα για το κοριτσάκι από όσα είναι γραμμένα εδώ στο φόρουμ.

Κατά τα άλλα έχουμε εδώ τους καυγάδες να περνάει η ώρα,να μην πλήττουμε.

----------


## Dalia

manthes πειράζει που χαιρέτησα την κασσι δηλαδή?Εδώ έγραψε εδώ την χαιρέτησα.Που είναι το κακό?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ; ΜΗ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙΣ ΘΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ. ΠΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΣΚΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΙΤΣΑ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## s-ioanna

συγνώμη είμαστε σοβαροί; όχι να μη το κόψουν τα παιδιά και να τα πουν όλα εδώ σε δημόσιο βήμα, αλλιώς παιδιά μόνοι σας εκτός φόρουμ δε θα έχει πλάκα...
btwn απίθανες ατάκες λέτε και οι δυό σας, δε βρίσκεστε κάπου με δημιουργική πρόσκληση να γράψετε κανάνα σίριαλ; επιτέλους να δείξει κάτι καλό και η ελληνική tv που μονίμως είναι μείον σε καλά σενάρια;

----------

